# Six13 Pro 2 Porn!



## kerkovej (Mar 14, 2006)

Have had it for 3 weeks...and love it!


----------



## lovemonkey (May 3, 2006)

That may be the second pinkest bar tape I've ever seen.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

You should be hung by the toenails with that bar tape.

Sweet bike though.


----------



## dontimberline (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm not one to shy away from flashy bikes, but I gotta say I'm not feelin' that bar tape. It definitely stands out, but so much so that it detracts from the understated black paintjob. Hey, to each his own though.


----------



## dontimberline (Apr 20, 2006)

By the way - is that a Cateye Micro Wireless setup you have there? How do you like it?


----------



## kerkovej (Mar 14, 2006)

dontimberline said:


> By the way - is that a Cateye Micro Wireless setup you have there? How do you like it?


Yep, that's a Cateye Microwireless. I love it! 

And as for the pink bar tape...
It's OK. I will switch to black when it wears out. Which should be around late June.


----------



## coyotebike (Dec 15, 2004)

No dude! You just have to get the pink Airone saddle to match.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

It's Giro month, so the pink bar tape is fitting through May 31st. Effective June 1st, however, it's gotta go.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

Noooooooooo the pink tape has to stay, it just screams bike porn. I love it!!


----------

